# Pirates of the Caribbean 5 Lands a Script Writer



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 13, 2013)

So I guess this really happening. Never really found the series all that appealing. 

 IGN


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 13, 2013)

Jack Sparrow is the appealing part of the series, hes drunkness, and the improvising part. After the 3rd movie with the pirate king stuff it all seemed forced to me, and lost almost all interest in the series.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 13, 2013)

While I do like the series, the 4th one was good, but repetitive.  I think they should call it quits for Pirates right now.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jan 14, 2013)

The writers just need to come up with an original idea.

The first movie was great because it had a simple story concept and a great balance of characters. Now, only 3 of the original characters are even in the series anymore, and two of them have been resurrected. The story of the fourth film was hardly inspired, and the second and third having an "End of the World" theme was just not fitting for a Pirate movie. I'm just hoping a fifth movie will bring the series back to it's roots.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 14, 2013)

I havn't even seen the fourth one, I'm afraid to.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm afraid that PotC is getting milked out );


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 14, 2013)

I enjoyed all the movies, but the third one was grandiose and self-important to the point of being ridiculous. It was like they took Matrix-esque cheesy messages of freedom and Lord of the RIngs-esque themes of a huge war of good/evil, where you were supposed to sympathize with the pirates which, outside of Jack Sparrow, wasn't a particularly easy thing to do.

Believe it or not, I actually genuinely loved the fourth one more than any of the others. My favorites in order are 4, 2, 1, 3.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2013)

PotC 5 has a writer?

That's more than I can say for the last three movies.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2013)

I really like Pirates, mostly because of Jack Sparrow.



xwatchmanx said:


> I enjoyed all the movies, but the third one was grandiose and self-important to the point of being ridiculous. It was like they took Matrix-esque cheesy messages of freedom and Lord of the RIngs-esque themes of a huge war of good/evil, where you were supposed to sympathize with the pirates which, outside of Jack Sparrow, wasn't a particularly easy thing to do.
> 
> Believe it or not, I actually genuinely loved the fourth one more than any of the others. My favorites in order are 4, 2, 1, 3.


It wasn't good and evil for me, it was evil and evil. Where greed and selfishness is everywhere, totally like pirates. With occasional guilt and kindness here and there.
I rather liked the 3rd movie being grand, it's the pirate's last stand after all.



mariofanatic64 said:


> The writers just need to come up with an original idea.
> 
> The first movie was great because it had a simple story concept and a great balance of characters. Now, only 3 of the original characters are even in the series anymore, and two of them have been resurrected. The story of the fourth film was hardly inspired, and the second and third having an "End of the World" theme was just not fitting for a Pirate movie. I'm just hoping a fifth movie will bring the series back to it's roots.


I'm not sure if they can/should bring back Will Turner and Elizabeth Swann into the story. The way their part of the story ended in 3 was almost a happy end. They aren't really friends with Jack so they would help Jack everytime he's in trouble.
Fourth one was somewhat like a reboot so it started low, without any major plot or a grand quest.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jan 14, 2013)

Narayan said:


> I really like Pirates, mostly because of Jack Sparrow.
> I'm not sure if they can/should bring back Will Turner and Elizabeth Swann into the story. The way their part of the story ended in 3 was almost a happy end. They aren't really friends with Jack so they would help Jack everytime he's in trouble.
> Fourth one was a reboot so it started low, without any major plot or a grand quest.


 
I don't think Will and Elizabeth should come back, as Orlando Bloom and Keira Knightley have both said their story is over. But Angelica wasn't really a likeable or memorable character in Pirates 4, and Scrum just felt like a lazy replacement for Pintel and Ragetti. Hopefully those characters won't be returning for Pirates 5.

Although there might be a compelling story to tell with the way On Stranger Tides ended. The fifth movie could have Jack and Gibbs trying to figure out how to free the Black Pearl from the bottle, and meanwhile Barbossa being Captain of the Queen Anne's Revenge, becomes a villain again (I never liked Barbossa as an ally). And if Jack did manage to restore the Black Pearl, you could probably bet that Barbossa would want the Pearl as well. That can make a good story right there.


----------

